# tyco hp2 chassis differance??



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

take a look at these two chassis, besides the mods on the red one, note that they are both hp2s but why is it that the red one has 2 thicker rear center post(were the blue mags are) than the black one and why is the sides (were the body mounts)flaired out on the red one?, were there 2 hp2 chassis?? thanks guys

View attachment 181179


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes there are two different chassis as you have pictured. The black one is call a 440x2 narrow chassis. The red one is a 440x2 wide chassis. As you can see they mount slightly differently.

It is a similar thing to Tomy narrow chassis for F1 bodies, and wide chassis for most everything else.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea those aren't HP-2s at all, but variations on the Magnum 440x2. Mattel calls it the HP-X2 but its the same layout...just the body mount tabs are different and the widepan has 2 axle positions. The early narrow ones were the Magnum 440 and use a single bar magnet. There was a widepan version that used the bar called the HP-440 which was a tyco. Confusing, I know...


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes the 440X2 and HPX2 are virtually the same. If you have the HPX2 version it should have HPX2 molded into the side of the chassis.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are HPX2 the Mattel version of TYCO 440X2?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*chassies*

yes the HPX2 R THE MATTEL CHASSIES THAT THEY SELL FOR 3.00 OR 4.00 EACH.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And this is why I play with T Jets! :lol::jest::hat::tongue:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know.. Jus teasin'!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Kev, scrap the thin plastic heat shields covering the motor armature. Let the little critters breathe...........


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Jisp said:


> Kev, scrap the thin plastic heat shields covering the motor armature. Let the little critters breathe...........


Thanks for the tip dropped 4 degrees without it, cool!!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

slotcardan said:


> if you are racing the 440 chassis then the Mattel version is worthless.
> you want the early narrow chassis from the tyco days, in particular you want the Malaysia chassis, with 1 or 2 dots on the bottom of the rear pod.
> 
> this chassis has a good molding and will align the bulkheads correctly. you want a narrow chassis because you install the little tubes that hold on a lexan body shell, it allows you to adjust body float.
> ...


That's strange and I dont mean to tell you your wrong but 3 guys at my track have the narrow chassis and I always beat them I know the old saying of 80 % driver 20% car but these guys are veteran champ winners. They also have my chassis and said that they like it. I also raced them with the same chassis to compare. But thanks for the reply


----------

